# 2.1 Sound Anlage aber welche?



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Da meine alten Boxen kaputt gegangen sind, brauche ich neue:

Am besten eine 2.1 Sound Anlage ums billige Geld.

Budget: 20€(leider nicht viel)
Marke ist mir egal!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Antworten!

MfG 
Transrapid033


----------



## Carl (26. November 2011)

Für 20€ kann man (denke ich) jedes 2.1 system kaufen.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

passt finde ich gut
hättest du ein gutes im sinne


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Es ist egal was du kaufst, bei dem Budget schmeisst du dein Geld mit jedem produkt zum Fenster hinaus, weil alles gleich besch***en klingt.


Für 20€ würde ich lieber den Superlux HD 681 kaufen. Damit bekommst du VIEL besser Tonqualität.


(wie kann man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen, für 20€ gäbe es ein


> _ein gutes_


 Soundsystem? )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Für 20 Taler bekommt man nix gescheites, es ist überall quasi der gleiche Prütt drin. Allerhöchstens bei 2. Hand bestünde der Hauch einer Chance etwas Qualität zu bekommen.


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für 20 Taler bekommt man nix gescheites, es ist überall quasi der gleiche Prütt drin. Allerhöchstens bei 2. Hand bestünde der Hauch einer Chance etwas Qualität zu bekommen.


 An dem Strohhalm würde ich mich nicht festklammern.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

ok das birngt mich zum überlegen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> An dem Strohhalm würde ich mich nicht festklammern.


Besser einen Siberstreif am Horizont als Blei in den Taschen


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

was haltet ihr von diesen:

Logitech S220 schwarz, 2.1 System (980-000021) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Garnichts. Mal eine andere Frage:

Hast du jemals eine gute Anlage gehört?


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von diesen:
> 
> Logitech S220 schwarz, 2.1 System (980-000021) | Geizhals.at Österreich



Gar nichts  Das ist kaum möglich das gut zu finden.

Edit: Zu lahm, aber war wohl Gedankenübertragung


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Ja und die hat mir gerade mal 20 taler gekostet und die hatte einen top sound


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:


> Ja und die hat mir gerade mal 20 taler gekostet und die hatte einen top sound


 Also hast du noch *nie *wirklich Musik gehört. Das klingt vielleicht arrogant, aber es ist die Wahrheit. Das was du da gemacht hast, ist Musik konsumieren, aber nicht hören.
Denn mit solchen Lautsprechern fehlt einfach alles, weil sie so minderwertig sind, daß nur ein Bruchteil der Aufnahme wiedergegeben wird und dieser auch noch total verfälscht.
Bässe wummern, Stimmen hören sich unnatürlich an, Höhen klirren, ach ich weiss garnicht wie ich das weiter beschreiben soll, so mies klingt das Zeug.

Die 40€ Lautsprecher meines Bruders kann ich auch nur aushalten, wenn ich mir bei einer Party erstmal 2-3 Whiskey/Cola reinkippe. Danach fällt mir der Klang nicht mehr so auf bzw. ich kann es besser ertragen.

Nicht einmal durch einen Euquilizer kann man das noch was retten, weil die Joghurtbecher es einfach nicht hergeben.


Weisst du eigentlich, wieso bei den kleinen Boxen immer so ein großer Subwoofer dabei ist?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Also Logitröt klingt immer recht muffig. 


> .... hatte einen top sound


 Du trittst mit der Aussage Millionen auf den Zeh . Gut gegen ein Transistorradio würde es gewinnen, wenn auch nur knapp. Für das Geld gibt es keinen Sound


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Oke für euren geschmack wie viel euro müssten für eine 2.1 anlage die ich fürs zocken bisschen musik hören so ausgeben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Bei solchen PC Systemen wäre zb das Edifier C2 / C2+ noch brauchbar mit ca um die 60 Taler. Sicherlich gäbe es auch mehr Möglichkeiten nur alle selbst probiert habe ich nie da Zeit und Geld nicht im Überfluß vorhanden sind. Auch spielt das Hörvermögen / Hörgewohnheiten da rein


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Fragen wir eher so: Wieviel kannst du ausgeben, wenn du deine Möglichkeiten ausreizt?


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Dann las es sein, denn für 20€ brauchst du dir hier keine Empfehlung abholen. Tut mir leid, dass wir dir nicht helfen können, aber für 20€ gibts einfach nichts gutes, ach was sage ich. Für 20€ bekommt man nicht mal was brauchbares. Lautsprecher für diesen Preis sind einfach Müll.

Kauf dir dann lieber kopfhörer wie den Superlux der vorher schon vorgeschlagen wurde. Da bekommst du viel mehr für dein Geld. Ansonsten müsstest du dein Budged auf mind 100€ erhöhen.


Btw, ich bin auch noch Schüler und habe mir trotzdem gute Boxen gekauft. Da waren auch gleich mal über 1000€ weg, aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Überlegs dir, ob du nicht mehr ausgeben willst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Hm hat ja keiner gesagt das du so viel ausgeben sollst, aber ein paar Taler sollte einem ja wert sein da am PC ja auch nicht gerade gespart wurde.


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Ja, das verstehe ich nicht. Grafikkarte für 200€ drin und dann nur 20€ für Sound ausgeben. Wobei guter Sound, wie schon gesagt, um einiges länger erhalten bleibt als die Leistung eines PCs/einer Grafikkarte.


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2011)

Um klar zu machen, 20€ für ein 2.1 sind Müll, rechnet doch selbst, wie gut kann etwas sein, was einem für 2 Lautsprecher und einen Subwoofer 20€ abnimmt? Ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen, das ist 2-3 x Essen gehen bei McDonalds, eine Kiste Bier und ne Buddel Korn...wie auch immer. Haltet euch doch mal den Gegenwert vor Augen, dann müsste auch euch klar werden, das kann nichts gutes sein. Und ob der Subwoofer dabei ist, oder in Hamburg platzt ein Sack Kaffee ist dann auch egal...


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

so, erhöhen wir den preis auf  50€...

gibts da schon was?


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2011)

Madz verzeih mir, aber er wird mit sowas hier mehr als glücklich werden:

Caseking.de » Sound » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia C2 2.1 System - black


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Trotzdem würde ich sagen, daß er mal ganz unverbindlich in einen Hifi Laden gehen soll. Er muss ja nichts kaufen.


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2011)

Siehst doch, er ist definitiv nicht bereit soviel Geld auszugeben, und wenn, dann weiß er es nicht zu schätzen...


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Das Problem sehe ich eher darin, daß er nicht weiss, wofür er da überhaupt soviel ausgeben kann. Vorher kann er es auch nicht einschätzen, oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2011)

Naja, was er nicht kennt kann er nicht vermissen  Dementsprechend wäre es nicht sinnvoller nach einer günstigen Empfehlung von der er begeistert sein wird?


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

@xion4 : gute empfehlung...

das spielt in seiner kategorie!

@madz : und was sollste das bringen?


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Was das bringen sollte? Er würde dann sehen was guter Sound ist und einen Vergleich haben was man für wenig Geld bekommt. Eventuell auch begeistern lassen und den Geldbeutel etwas weiter aufmachen, weil es es einfach Wert ist.

Lassen wir diese Diskussion. Geben wir ihm konkrete Empfehlungen.

Das Edifier ist da schon ein Vorschlag. Viel mehr gibts in der Preisklasse nicht.


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2011)

Fakt ist doch, selbst wenn er super Lautsprecher zu hören bekommt, scheint ihm der Unterschied das Geld nicht wert zu sein...


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Sie klingen ganz passabel, kein Vergleich zu Hifi-Boxen, ein wenig Blechern, wie man es eben aus diesem Preissegment kennt. Richtig Spaß machen sie nicht.
Auf Partys durfte ich sie auch schon hören, in Lautstärken nja sagen wir mal über dem Niveau der Box. Also für laute Musik absolut ungeeignet.

Aber sie sind so das Beste was ich um die 50€ schon gehört habe, also wenn sie dir zusagen, dann kauf sie.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Solange man nicht besseres kennt, hält man auch "Schrott" für gut!
Deshlab würde ich mir auch etwas besseres anhören und danach entscheiden was ich kaufe.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

ihr habt eh recht was man nicht kennt braucht man auch nicht, aber andererseits ist es schon gut neue Erfahrungen zu schöpfen?

Ich dachte mir nur , dass ich mit diesem Preis erneut solch tolle Boxen finde(aus meiner Warte)......

Am wichtigsen ist mir der Bass


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Ich höre nie balladen weil di nen hugo interessieren sondern wie jeder jugendlicher techno usw.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:


> ihr habt eh recht was man nicht kennt braucht man auch nicht, aber andererseits ist es schon gut neue Erfahrungen zu schöpfen?


 Das finde ich auch nicht richtig, man braucht das was haben will/möchte und nicht das was man kennt! Nur das was man nicht kennt kann man nicht beurteilen, da man sich damit nicht beschäftigt hat, damit kann man nicht sagen ob man es braucht.
Dann würde wir heute in der Steinzeit leben.

@Transrapid033 ich bitte nicht verallgemeinern!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Ich nutze die Edifier auch nur als Lautsprecherersatz für den Fernseher. Für diese Summe bekommt man halt nix besseres. Ich stelle schon seit Jahren fest das Hifi bei der Jugend von heute keine Bedeutung hat, da stehen so 10 Taler Teile von Rudis Resterampe auf dem Tisch oder man nutzt Opas alte Rosita.


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:


> Ich höre nie balladen weil di nen hugo interessieren sondern wie jeder jugendlicher techno usw.


 


AntiFanboy schrieb:


> welcher 16 jährige hört solche musik???
> 
> eher solltest du dich da raushalteb denn du gehst null auf den käufer ein!


Das war nur ein Beispiel. Musik ist viel mehr als nur "bum bum". Meine Hauptmusikrichtung ist Psytrance, also sowas wie Neelix, Symphonix, Astral Projection.


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Hier mal ein Youtubevideo zu dem Lied:Metallica - Nothing Else Matters - YouTube
Klingt selbst über die Monitorboxen "gut", ::


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Ich höre techno und rap ok!

Also irgendwelche 2.1 anlage  vorschläge


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Aber auf jeden fall kann antifanboy nur recht geben


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Heast wos is

Das ist mir zu teuer
Ia könnt euch  wenn möglich im bereich von 40-50€ anpassen


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Xoin4 hat mal wieder Recht!



Xion4 schrieb:


> Madz verzeih mir, aber er wird mit sowas hier mehr als glücklich werden:
> 
> Caseking.de » Sound » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia C2 2.1 System - black


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

@Topic Such dir was von Edifier in der Preisklasse aus, dann wirst du glücklich werden


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Nja, die Logitech Lautsprecher sind nicht wirklich gut. Da lieber auf Stereo zurückgreifen, da man dort mehr fürs Geld bekommt.



Ich glaube wir sollten die Diskussion lassen. Die Welt ist böse und das Leben schei****. Wir wissen es


----------



## clix1995 (26. November 2011)

Servus,
Ich wollte mir auch so ein Jughurtbecher system kaufen aber Madz hat mir von abgeraten... ich konnte es nicht verstehen warum man soviel Geld für Klang ausgeben soll.
aber naja er hat solang auf mich eingeredet bis ich die alte Anlage von meinem Vater angeschlossen ( Kenwodd Ka-5020 2x JBL L44) habe und mir mal etwas Musik angehört habe ab diesem Moment konnte ich verstehen was Madz meinte...der Klang ist einfach göttlich  auch wenn ich einer dieser jugenlichen bin die Techno RnB usw. hören macht es mir mit dieser Anlage wirklich spaß Klasichemusik zu hören da es einfach spaß macht
heute bekam ich von einem Freund meiner Eltern kopfhörer (AKG K260) der Klang ist einfach genial....
Naja aber wenn man dich von deinem  Becher system nicht abringen kann ich habe hier noch eine Logitech X540 5.1 system für 40 € ist es deins


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

> habe und mir mal etwas Musik angehört habe ab diesem Moment konnte ich  verstehen was Madz meinte...der Klang ist einfach göttlich   auch wenn ich einer dieser jugenlichen bin die Techno RnB usw. hören  macht es mir mit dieser Anlage wirklich spaß Klasichemusik zu hören da  es einfach spaß macht


Genau das ist es! Das Gefühl vom Orchester umgeben zu sein! Das ist Musik hören! Genau deswegen hört man auch andere Musik, weil sie eben so gut klingt und dann einfach Spaß macht. Danke clix.


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle schon seit Jahren fest das Hifi bei der Jugend von heute keine Bedeutung hat, da stehen so 10 Taler Teile von Rudis Resterampe auf dem Tisch oder man nutzt Opas alte Rosita.



Ach du da sei dir man nicht so sicher, es gibt hier und vorallem im HiFi-Forum sehr viele Gegenbeispiele.



			
				AntiFanboy schrieb:
			
		

> mann o mann...
> 
> zeigt mir einen normal jugendlichen der balladen hört...
> 
> außer bestimmte leute aber die erwähne ich hier lieber nicht!



Hm... Willst du mich jetzt mit 17 unter "bestimmte Leute" abstempeln? Ich würde mich so ziemlich, als normalen Jugendlichen bezeichnen, aber ich höre auch Klassik sowie Balladen. Klar nicht den ganzen Tag, aber manchmal wenn ich in Stimmung dazu bin, warum nicht?

Aber jetzt mal um dem TE hier unter die Arme zugreifen. Auch wenn das Edifier C2 noch ein Stückchen über 50 Euro liegt, würde ich mich ganz klar dafür entscheiden. Es bietet zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Klang und erinnert nicht an Handy-Sound.

Wenn du eventuell doch noch etwas drauflegst meinetwegen sagen wir für 100 oder 200 Euro könntest du dann nochmal einen qualitativ deutlichen Schub machen, wenn du dazu bereit bist, kannst du dich ja nochmal äußern. 

Edit: Und Leute kommt mal wieder runter.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

@HAWX : nein will ich nicht...

aber ich glaub wenn hier ein jugendlicher einem erwachsenen was sagen will ist das genauso sinnlos wenn man den eltern erklären will warum man so viel geld für boxen ausgeben will


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

I werde mir die logitech mal angucken 
@off topic

Jtz mal erstnhaft wennan heutzutage als jugendlicher klassik hört wird man beschimpft usw.


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:
			
		

> I werde mir die logitech mal angucken
> @off topic
> 
> Jtz mal erstnhaft wennan heutzutage als jugendlicher klassik hört wird man beschimpft usw.



Logitech wie kommst du da jetzt drauf? Der Ratschlag von Antifanboy ist WEITAUS schlechter als das Edifier C2.

Von wem beschimpft? Ganz ehrlich, es gibt wahrscheinlich einige die Klassik bzw. E-Musik hören würden, nur kommt keiner auf die Idee, sich mal da reinzuhören und da es nicht beworben wird wie Lady Gaga etc. hören es auch nur wenige.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

achja es ist ja so viel schlechter...

nunja, ich finde es nicht so!

nur weil musik nicht so beworben wird wie lady gaga??? 

wusste nicht das bands wie hollywood undead, forster the people, kings of leon, system of a down, in flames und iron maiden auch so gepushed werden


----------



## Kridoff (26. November 2011)

Also echt, dieser Thread ist hier ziemlich runtergekommen! Wer  diskutieren will, der sollte in den Diskussionsthread gehen. Und  Musikgeschmack hin oder her, das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Der TE  möchte beraten werden und das tue ich jetzt.
Ich rate von Logitech/Logitröt allgemein ab, egal ob x530 oder z5500,  das ist alles rausgeschmissenes Geld (hatte selbst das x530, hab es nach  nem halben Jahr gewechselt, weil ich damit nicht zufrieden war).

Ich empfehle dir entweder das Edifier C2 (für die, die Bass haben wollen):
Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder die Samson Media One 4A (für die, die primär auf einen guten Klang stehen):
Samson Media One 4A

Da dir zweiteres zu teuer sein wird und deinem Bassanspruch nur bedingt entsprechen wird, bleibt nur noch das Edifier C2 übrig.

Und sei gewiss, beide Systeme haben mehr Bass als das 20 Euro Logitech  S220 (ich hab´s schon gehört und es ist eine Vergewaltigung für die  Ohren).
Achja, und falls du doch bei 20 Euro bleiben willst, dann kann ich dir  die Kopfhörer "Superlux HD681 wärmstens empfehlen, damit wirst du nix  falsch machen:
Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer

Fall du wirklich keinen Kopfhörer haben willst und unbedingt Boxen, dann  musst du entweder wohl 70 Euro ausgeben oder es einfach lassen, oder  auf Weihnachten warten, oder spaaren, oder n Ferienjob machen. Dir wird  schon irgendetwas einfallen, und 70 Euro sind wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

das edifer finde ich íst auch eine gute empfehlung


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> das edifer finde ich íst auch eine gute empfehlung


 
Schau mal ein paar Seiten zuvor: Dort wurde es bereits empfohlen. Mehrfach wurde auch betont, dass das Edifier Set besser ist als Logitech Boxen. Eigentlich ist alles gesagt. Wenn dir das zu viel ist, dann nimm die Logitech.

Wenn allerdings Kopfhörer in Frage kommen dann nimm die Superlux.


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal ein paar Seiten zuvor: Dort wurde es bereits empfohlen. Mehrfach wurde auch betont, dass das Edifier Set besser ist als Logitech Boxen. Eigentlich ist alles gesagt. Wenn dir das zu viel ist, dann nimm die Logitech.
> 
> Wenn allerdings Kopfhörer in Frage kommen dann nimm die Superlux.



Er wird ja gar nicht beraten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

So Leute kommt einfach wiede runter, so ist niemanden geholfen und ruft höchstens die Rennleitung auf den Plan die hier den Thread abschließt. Einen gemeinsamen Nenner wird es nicht geben. Ich bin zwar selbst Hifi Fetischist, aber nutze daneben 2 Systeme wo ich mir einfach sage für den Einsatz XY und gut ist bei brauchbarem Klang ohne Ohrenbluten. Schaue dir einfach das Edifier C2 an, es bietet im Vergleich zu den vielen Trümmern wenigstens  eine getrennte Klangregelung, die auch den grausigen EQ vom Onboardsound noch etwas ausgleichen kann. Logitech empfehle ich grundsätzlich nicht da die eben muffig klingen egal in welcher Kreisklasse. Es soll auch jeder hören was er will, es gibt halt bestimmte Musikrichtungen die schnell Spreu vom Weizen trennen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

dass das edifer schon so umgart worden ist bekam ich auch mit!

und Dr.Bakterius hat recht...

es glenagt hier außer ruder.

der TE soll sich einfach mal beide system anhören, ich kann von meinem logitech aber nichts schlechtes berichten!


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Die edifier sehen ziemlich gut aus


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Logitech war eig schon immer ne top marke bei sound und so


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

ich würd schaun das du sie iwo in der nähe auftreiben kannst oder kaufen und wenn sie dir nicht gefallen schickst du sie ganz einfach zurück!


----------



## Kridoff (26. November 2011)

Logitech ist nur für gute Peripheriegeräte bekannt, das heißt Mäuse und Tastaturen. Im Soundbereich ist Logitröt aber eher gesagt nur Schrott.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Ja genau ne gute entscheidung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Ich hatte neben dem C2 auch das Logitech Z4e hier, und dem Z4 fehlten die Höhen. Selbst ein Austausch der Satelliten der Systeme änderte nix am Klang. Es halt nur so, wenn man nix besseres kennt merkt man den Unterschied quasi nicht. Wenn man dann fast nur Bumm Bumm hört geht eh alles im Bass unter.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Du kannst wirklich hören was man will mid bass zählt die stimme nicht


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Leute kommt mal wieder runter! Es ist genug der Grundsatzdiskussion, mittlerweile dürften jedem Klar sein, wo die Fronten liegen.

Besonders Clix, der vorher garnicht verstehen konnte, wieso man soviel für Sound ausgibt, ist ein Beispiel, an dem sich der TE orientieren sollte.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Will ich tollen sound hören gehe ich in den keller und horche auf gut teuren boxen und der heimkino anlage

Ja gut
Aber fürs zocken brauch ich es nicht


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Dann kann man sich immer noch eins mieten.
Wenn man nicht auf dem Land wohnt braucht man kaum ein Auto was eh  mind .18 Std + rumsteht
In der Stadt vermießen einem zu viele Sachen die Freude, deswegen lieber Rad oder Öffis( die ich aber eh fast gar nicht benutze)


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

> und was ist wenn du einkaufen gehst?


Anhänger fürs MTB.




> was ist wennst auf urlaub willst?


Zug, Flugzeug, Rad 

@xanto

Im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads habe ich schon eine Empfehlung abgegeben, die im Budget des Tes liegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Ich muß ehrlich gestehen das auch mal Sachen empfehle die mir selbst für Geld nicht in Bude kommen. Auch wenn ich mich damit ins off schieße. Es fällt nicht immer leicht den Spagat zu wagen. Laße dir einfach die Edifier kommen und wenn es nicht gefällt ( was ich wohl eher nicht glaube ) schickst du die wieder zurück, was soll man hier noch großartig sagen oder raten. Nur unterhalb vom C2 würde ich nicht gehen


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

evtl was gebrauchtes suchen?

also kann einer was um 50-60€ empfehlen was gebraucht ist!

aber auch qualitativ gut ist?

das wär auch ne option oder?


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Ich hab deine ratschläge teils ignoriert weil sie viel zu teuer und vor allem gar nicht in meinem budget liegen

Klar es stimmt man sollte neues nicht ablehnen was man nicht kennt aber trotzdem ist dies viel zu teuer


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Na klar gebraucht wenn es im guten zustand ist
Werde mich mal am marktplatz umsehen


----------



## Xanto (26. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich muß ehrlich gestehen das auch mal Sachen empfehle die mir selbst für Geld nicht in Bude kommen. Auch wenn ich mich damit ins off schieße. Es fällt nicht immer leicht den Spagat zu wagen. Laße dir einfach die Edifier kommen und wenn es nicht gefällt ( was ich wohl eher nicht glaube ) schickst du die wieder zurück, was soll man hier noch großartig sagen oder raten. Nur unterhalb vom C2 würde ich nicht gehen


 
Natürlich habe ich mich über die Empfehlungen informiert und noch außerhalb dieses Forums bei anderen Leuten schlau gemacht. Es geht doch einfach nur ums Prinzip.

Die Reihenfolge passt einfach nicht zusammen. Man sollte erst auf die Bedürfnisse eingehen und dann wenn alles so gar nicht geht, Dinge empfehlen. Das wäre ja kein Problem, aber dieses gleich.. schick es weg etc. Dafür habe ich mich hier im Forum nciht angemeldet! Dann hat man ja schon gar keinen Bock mehr da weiter zu lesen und denkt sich ja immer noch, was soll ich jetzt mit dem sch*** zu Hause anfangen.


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Also ich habe dir ein paar Vorschläge gemacht, die nicht unerreichbar sind. Also als unteres Beispiel eben den Superlux HD 681. Für 20€ bekommst du damit eine Tonqualität, für die du mit Lautsprechern deutlich mehr ausgeben musst.


----------



## Spieler22 (26. November 2011)

Dem TE kann ich nur empfehlen doch bitte diese 20€ mehr auf sein Budget aufzuschlagen und für ein Edifier C2 auszugeben. Der Sound ist wesentlich besser als von dem Logitech Ding.

Und die Kentnisse der deutschen Sprache einiger Member hier sind unter aller Sau und eine Zumutung. (ich weiß ich bin nicht perfekt)

MfG Spieler22


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Welche denn?
Ich hasse solche Aussagen ohne Belege dazu zu liefern!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Ich habe Boxen auch nur mit empfohlen da ja nicht jeder immer einen Kopfhörer auf haben will. @ TE sonst gehste einfach mal in den Blöd - Markt und machst eine Hörprobe, vielleicht findet sich dazwischen ja noch was wenn man hier nicht fündig wird.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Ja ich hab mir die edifier eh schon angeschaut und die sind nicht schlecht
Ich werde sie mal auslrobieren ob sie mir gefallen


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

würd ich auch machen, oder evtl im saturn!

da findet man auch manchmal schnäpchen!


----------



## Spieler22 (26. November 2011)

Ja z.B. Magnat Quantum 603 im Medimax für 50€ das Stück


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Also mal eine kleine, preislich aufsteigende Auflistung:

Superlux HD 681 (Lautsprecher findet man zu dem Preis nicht)
Edifier C2
Behringer MS20
Esi Near 05
Esi Near 08   
Yamaha HS50M
Nubert Nupro A20

Dazwischen gibt es noch zig andere Lösungen, darüber natürlich ebenfalls und zwar deutlich mehr, als darunter. Nach oben gibt es eben keine Grenze.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

@bakterius
Ja ich dachte irgendwer kann was tolles empfehlen, was jedoch eh schon gemacht wurde

Ich wusste nicht das manche gleich mid solch teuren dingen auftritt das ist ja abnormal
Man sie vorschlagen aber nicht so arg empfehlen


----------



## Spieler22 (26. November 2011)

Aber hier ist ja nun alles über(unter in der Tabelle) Edifier unrelevant Madz


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Sehr gut madz die liste finde ich toll von dia 
Warum nicht gleich so


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

@madz
Wenn ich älter bin kaufe ich mir vielleicht eh solch teure boxen
keine Frage


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Gut ist immer abhängig von Anspruch und Sichtweise. Wenn eine Box für 20€ gut für jemanden ist, dann kann ich das zwar nur bedingt verstehn, aber wenn er noch nichts besseres gehört hat, dann ist es ja klar das er es gut finden *muss*. Allerdings meinen wir es ihm ja nur gut, eine Box für 50€ ist im Vergleich zu einem 200€-System eine Schande.

"Glump kaufd ma imma zwoamoi" 
Also Müll kaufst du immer zweimal


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:


> Ja madz das hab ich mir schon gedacht das du solch nen Weg zurücklegen musstest sonst würdest du nichtgar so preislich hohe vorschläge anforcieren


 Weisst du was mein erstes, selbst gekauftes Soundsystem war? Ein Logitech irgendwas, welches ich mit 15 angeschafft habe, weil es gut aussah. 

Mittlerweile ist mir die Optik (fast) egal, hauptsache die Teile sind nicht Pink.


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

Ich bin ja teils auch nur nach dem aussehen gegangen weil ich mir immer dachte was gut aussah ist acuh gut 
aber da liegst du meistens falsch
die anlage was mir vor ein paar tagen kaputt ging(da ist die Stromzufuhr vom subwoofer nicht mehr gegangen), war ne creative!!


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Bei Audio solltest du als letztes auf die Optik achten. Erst wenn alles andere stimmt, kannst du dir darüber Gedanken machen.




> Allerdings meinen wir es ihm ja nur gut, eine Box für 50€ ist im Vergleich zu einem 200€-System eine Schande.


So sieht es aus.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

nicht nur bei audio^^


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

ja du hast recht aber ich ehrlich gesagt werde nicht unbedingt einen unterschied zwischen einer teuren und ner billigen boxen bekommen


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

wie meinst du das?


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

> ja du hast recht aber ich ehrlich gesagt werde nicht unbedingt einen  unterschied zwischen einer teuren und ner billigen boxen bekommen



Kannst du das mal auf Deutsch formulieren, damit ich es verstehe?


----------



## artjom 2033 (26. November 2011)

ich würde auf jeden fall passive nehmen,und davon abraten bose oder ähnliches zu kaufen


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Warum?
Meines Wissen ist es egal ob aktiv oder passiv, denn beide können gut klingen!


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

ich schätze mich bei solchen sachen ein das ich nicht so viel unterschied merke 

naja ein bisschen unterschied auf jeden fall


----------



## Madz (26. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:


> ja du hast recht aber ich ehrlich gesagt werde nicht unbedingt einen unterschied zwischen einer teuren und ner billigen boxen bekommen


 Wie meinen? 




> ich schätze mich bei solchen sachen ein das ich nicht so viel unterschied merke
> 
> naja ein bisschen unterschied auf jeden fall


Wieder einmal eine Krasse Fehleinschätzung. Vielleicht wirst du den Unterschied zwischen Modelle einer Preisklasse nicht sofort erkennen, aber sicher zwischen verschiedenen, stark abweichenden Klasse.

Wenn nicht musst du halb taub sein.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

wieso ist bose nicht zu empfehlen?

@transrapid :

 unterschied wirst du auf jeden fall merken zwischen 50€ boxen und 1000€ das stück!


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:
			
		

> wieso ist bose nicht zu empfehlen?



Joghurtbecher Klang, kann zu 99% nicht gut sein, oder ist sau teuer, wenn es gut sein soll


----------



## artjom 2033 (26. November 2011)

bei bose zahlt man für den namen und bekommt schlechten sound (sehr schwammige fast schon schwabbelige bässe)


----------



## Transrapid033 (26. November 2011)

ja zwischen 50 und 1000€ merke ich schon einen Unterschied


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

also das mit bose kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen...

ich find die haben schon einen guten klang!


----------



## artjom 2033 (26. November 2011)

bei aktiven lautsprechern ist der verstärker selten /nicht immer gut und bzw. mann kann keinen besseren verwenden


----------



## HAWX (26. November 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:
			
		

> also das mit bose kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen...
> 
> ich find die haben schon einen guten klang!



Wie gesagt hindert dich bestimmt keiner dran einfach mal Probe hören zu gehen. Musst ja nicht kaufen einfach mal in der selben Preisklasse Bose gegen nen renommierten Hersteller im Vergleich hören


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

also wir haben ein bose system im auto und ich finde man hat schon guten sound...

gute höhen und tiefeb und der bass passt auch!

ist stark aber dröhnt nicht!


----------



## artjom 2033 (26. November 2011)

@ AntiFanboy  wenn mann zum beispiel battlefield 3 spielt und eine granate wirft würde es in der realität einen sehr kurzen und lauten knall geben (2-7ms) und den können bose ls. nicht darstellen weil sie träge schwammig und dumpf sind/klingen


----------



## turbosnake (26. November 2011)

Auto und Home haben nicht soviel miteinander zu tun.
Denn im Auto kann das Sys genau darauf abgestimmt werde, zu Hause geht sowas kaum!


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

@artjom 2033 : 

aber sicher doch nicht mit allen.boxen von bose...


----------



## artjom 2033 (26. November 2011)

da muss ich widersprechen zuhause geht das auch ,sogar besser als im auto aber dafür muss man entweder sehr viel ahnung haben oder sehr viel geld haben um sich einen akustiker und eine anlage leisten zu können bei der es sich lohnt .und da muss man dann schonmal 20.000 auf den tisch legen


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. November 2011)

Ich hatte das Companion 5 von Bose. Die Höhen waren ein bisschen überspitzt und der Bass dumpf. Ansonsten ganz passabel, jedoch nie seine 400€ wert. Somit ist Bose nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (26. November 2011)

@artjom :

ok aber das ist dann doch etwas zuviel außer für etwas geldige!

@blue_gun :

ob man das so verallgemeinern kann weiß ich aber nicht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:


> ich schätze mich bei solchen sachen ein das ich nicht so viel unterschied merke
> 
> naja ein bisschen unterschied auf jeden fall



Kann man alles bei entsprechendem Interesse lernen, es ist dort keiner mit dem goldenem Löffel dazu gekommen. Allerhöchstens erblich etwas vorbelastet


----------



## artjom 2033 (26. November 2011)

wenn man mit der säge umgehen kann würde ich visaton empfehlen


----------



## Transrapid033 (27. November 2011)

Was meinst du jetzt damit


----------



## HAWX (27. November 2011)

Transrapid033 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du jetzt damit



Er meint Lautsprecherselbstbau


----------



## Transrapid033 (27. November 2011)

aso oke^^


----------



## Carl (28. November 2011)

Aus einer Kaufbeartung für ein 20€ Soundsystem wurde eine leicht abgedrehte Diskussion über andere unrelevante Kosten. 
Wie gesagt, wenn du nur 20€ hast kauf irgentwas.


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Wenn du sie am PC nutzen willst würde ich lieber gleich die Monitorboxen benutzen!

Oder wenn es nicht stört den KH von Seite 1.


----------



## Transrapid033 (28. November 2011)

meinst du die logitech?

Schau ich dachte nur an boxen die ich fürs zocken benütze und hin und wieder fürs musik horchen(ein subwoffer brauche ich daher ich techno horche)

Meine vorherigen boxen haben 20 € gekostet und waren extrem gut


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Ich meinte die hier  Superlux HD 681 und das erste waren die verbauten LS in deinem Monitor.

Und für 20€ können die nicht gut gewesen sein!


----------



## Transrapid033 (28. November 2011)

oh doch woher willst du das denn wissen

mein vater hat nen heimkino anlage und ziemlich gute teure boxen im keller und es gab schon einen unterschied aber keinen großen!!


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Weil ich hier ein Logtitech X230 hatte, das schlechter klang als die Saturn KHs wo man in die Musik reinhören kann!


----------



## Transrapid033 (28. November 2011)

Ja nach nem  edifier suche ich eh schon die sind echt gut!

Wenn ich welche finde kaufe ich sie mir!

vielleicht lege ich nen bisschen mehr geld aus und kaufe sie mir neu

Kann schon sein aus deiner Warte aus!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. November 2011)

Echt köstlich wenn man hier mal wieder im Forum mitliest 

@TE: Du hast dir deine Meinung doch schon selbst gebildet, auf die Vorschläge hier gehst du ja eh nicht wirklich ein. Also kauf dir einfach das, was du für richtig hältst.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. November 2011)

So, es sind gerade 89 (!) Beiträge an Offtopic ins Nirvana verschwunden.

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen, was der TE möchte:

- Lautsprecher
- 2.1
- bis maximal 50 € + etwas X
- gebraucht scheint OK zu sein

@Transrapid033

Bitte Doppelposts vermeiden. Dafür gibt es den Bearbeiten-Button. Außerdem bitte klar und verständlich ausdrücken. Wie sind hier nicht im Kiddie-Chat von nebenan.

@all

Wenn ich hier oder woanders im Unterforum nochmal derartig Offtopic lese, erteile ich sofort (!) eine Zwangspause. Das betrifft insbesondere:

- massive Budgetabweichungen (50 € versus 1.000 €) bei Vorschlägen oder das Aufdrängen eigener Hörgewohnheiten
- Persönliche Angriffe
- (Polemische) Hinweise auf Rechtschreibung im Thread (dafür gibt es PN, und selbst dort bitte sachlich bleiben)
- KFZ-Diskussionen
- oder grundsätzlich jeder Beitrag, der überwiegend (> 50%) an Offtopic enthält

Das betrifft jeden, der an Offtopic-Diskussionen teilnimmt. Weiterhin gilt, nutzt den Melde-Button.


----------

